# Major northeast storm this weekend.



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2016)

Unfortuanately it looks right now like more for the southeast to mid atlantic interior from DC to NYC.Some showing potential for 2-3 feet.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2016)

snowshoe go time. not for me tho.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 19, 2016)

The thread title is totally misleading.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, title should be "MAJOR MID-ATLANTIC SNOWSTORM THIS WEEKEND".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2016)

stratton magic and bromley could get a nice dump


----------



## yeggous (Jan 19, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> stratton magic and bromley could get a nice dump



Are you taking bets?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2016)

This storm get's two threads. Must mean it's going to be a doozy!


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 19, 2016)

What's the latest Euro have to say?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 19, 2016)

I like how the map posted in the first post in this thread shows no snow at all falling over Burke and Whiteface.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 19, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> This storm get's two threads. Must mean it's going to be a doozy!



WC just named it "Jonas"...yipee:roll:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 19, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Unfortuanately it looks right now like more for the southeast to mid atlantic interior from DC to NYC.Some showing potential for 2-3 feet.



It's fortunate for me since I ski mostly in New Jersey, the Catskills and the Poconos.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 19, 2016)

This storm is going to miss Vermont?  God must punishing Vermont for unleashing Bernie Sanders upon the country.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't understand this thread.  It's a "major Northeast Snowstorm" that doesn't involve major snow in the Northeast?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> WC just named it "Jonas"...yipee:roll:



Perfect, so there will be whales!  or is it wales.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I don't understand this thread.  It's a "major Northeast Snowstorm" that doesn't involve major snow in the Northeast?



Yes. I don't get it either. That was the point of my first post.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Jan 19, 2016)

25" in many mid-Atlantic mtn locations, HOPEFULLY???
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dGUQDU5E9g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I don't understand this thread.  It's a "major Northeast Snowstorm" that doesn't involve major snow in the Northeast?



North east Pa. Joisey?............. "Wayles" 
Not a flake yet and hyperventilation everywhere. Actually it will snow ,a customer finally paid me after 3yrs.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 19, 2016)

vtkilarney said:


> this storm is going to miss vermont?  God must punishing vermont for unleashing bernie sanders upon the country.



lol!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> This storm is going to miss Vermont?  God must punishing Vermont for unleashing Bernie Sanders upon the country.



No, God is punishing NYC for giving us Donald Trump


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I like how the map posted in the first post in this thread shows no snow at all falling over Burke and Whiteface.



I like how the map posted in the first post in this thread shows a map > 24 hours old and no longer remotely resembling the current solution.



Cannonball said:


> I don't understand this thread.  It's a "major Northeast Snowstorm" that doesn't involve major snow in the Northeast?



Savvy click-bait.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> *God must punishing Vermont for unleashing Bernie Sanders upon the country.*





WWF-VT said:


> *God is punishing NYC for giving us Donald Trump*



You're both wrong.

God is punishing America for having millions of citizens dumb enough to vote for either Sanders or Trump.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The thread title is totally misleading.



even more so 7 days from now


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> even more so 7 days from now



Another good point.  So many OP fails.  This must be why threads like this are discussed in the Weather forum. :-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> This storm is going to miss Vermont?  God must punishing Vermont for unleashing Bernie Sanders upon the country.


That dumb he is awesome. Good you can get powdered turrns down in Catskills nothing wrong with that

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 19, 2016)

One of these three things will happen this weekend...

A. Another celebrity between the age of 65 and 70 dies.
B. A major snow storm hits the Mid-Atlantic and southern New England.
C. In a state of psychosis caused by his injury, inability to ski, and pain medication, Puck It begins volunteer work around the Cannon base area for the Clinton campaign.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 19, 2016)

D. I beat my wife in the EICSL race at Shawnee Peak on Saturday. Under extreme emotional stress she demands to be brought to Stan and Dans to purchase an expensive piece of new gear.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> D. I beat my wife in the EICSL race at Shawnee Peak on Saturday. Under extreme emotional stress she demands to be brought to Stan and Dans to purchase an expensive piece of new gear.



Thats not all bad


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 20, 2016)

Tin said:


> C. In a state of psychosis caused by his injury, inability to ski, and pain medication, Puck It begins volunteer work around the Cannon base area for the Clinton campaign.



Sounds like that will ruin the ambiance of the "Zoomer Bar"  :grin:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 20, 2016)

What kind of moron would name this thread a major northeast storm?Thats how the article that caught my attention was titled and is why I explained differently.In case you dont know where the northeast us is,I'll help you.New England is only a part of it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What kind of moron would name this thread a major northeast storm?Thats how the article that caught my attention was titled and is why I explained differently.In case you dont know where the northeast us is,I'll help you.New England is only a part of it.



When I think of anything below of NY I think midatlantic


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2016)

I 





SIKSKIER said:


> What kind of moron would name this thread a major northeast storm?Thats how the article that caught my attention was titled and is why I explained differently.In case you dont know where the northeast us is,I'll help you.New England is only a part of it.



I dare you to go to West Virginia and tell them they're from the northeast


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 20, 2016)

Man, it's amazing how bitchy everyone gets when there's no snow.  I'm feeling the pain too guys, but try to lighten up.  We're all on the same team here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2016)

That's the first map I've seen in my life claiming Virginia (or West Virginia for that matter) is the Northeast.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> WC just named it "Jonas"...yipee
> 
> Perfect, so there will be whales!  or is it wales.



Not necessarily, but it will be carrying the wheel.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 20, 2016)

Stoked for this... handed my next door neighbor some cash in November to plow... 
I think he JUST put his plow on his truck... hahaha


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> When I think of anything below of NY I think midatlantic





Cannonball said:


> I dare you to go to West Virginia and tell them they're from the northeast





BenedictGomez said:


> That's the first map I've seen in my life claiming Virginia (or West Virginia for that matter) is the Northeast.



Yes yes and yes!  Generally NY state on up!

And this storm is going to blow!  too far south.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What kind of moron would name this thread a major northeast storm?Thats how the article that caught my attention was titled and is why I explained differently.In case you dont know where the northeast us is,I'll help you.New England is only a part of it.


Article? What article?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2016)

Interesting...according to this map from National Geographic, the mid-atlantic doesn't exist! They consider everything south of NJ/PA to be "Southeast"

http://education.nationalgeographic.org/maps/united-states-regions/

I've always personally thought of the Mid-Atlantic as a sub-region of the entire North East (with New England being another sub-region).


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2016)

There are differing interpretations as to the composition of the  Mid-Atlantic. Sometimes, the nucleus is considered to consist of Maryland, Delaware, and Virginia, with additional states possibly included.[SUP][5][/SUP] Other sources consider New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania to be the core Mid-Atlantic states, with others sometimes included.[SUP][6][/SUP] For example, since the 1910 census, the Mid-Atlantic Census Division has included New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania, which combined with the New England Division, comprised the Northeast Census Region.[SUP][7][/SUP] A United States Geological Survey  publication describes the Mid-Atlantic Region as all of Maryland,  Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Virginia, along with the parts of New  Jersey, New York, and North Carolina that drain into the Delaware and Chesapeake Bays and the Albemarle and Pamlico Sounds.[SUP][8][/SUP]

The Census Bureau has defined the Northeast region as comprising nine states: the New England states of Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and Vermont; and the Mid-Atlantic states of New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][a][/SUP]
 This definition has been essentially unchanged since 1880, and is widely used as a standard for data tabulation


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> There are differing interpretations as to the composition of the  Mid-Atlantic. Sometimes, the nucleus is considered to consist of Maryland, Delaware, and Virginia, with additional states possibly included.[SUP][5][/SUP] Other sources consider New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania to be the core Mid-Atlantic states, with others sometimes included.[SUP][6][/SUP] For example, since the 1910 census, the Mid-Atlantic Census Division has included New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania, which combined with the New England Division, comprised the Northeast Census Region.[SUP][7][/SUP] A United States Geological Survey  publication describes the Mid-Atlantic Region as all of Maryland,  Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Virginia, along with the parts of New  Jersey, New York, and North Carolina that drain into the Delaware and Chesapeake Bays and the Albemarle and Pamlico Sounds.[SUP][8][/SUP]



Google Mid Atlantic States and you get this:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 21, 2016)

What the hell did I start?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 21, 2016)

abc said:


> Article? What article?



Here is one of many.http://kticradio.com/abc_national/m...st-this-weekend-what-to-expect-abcid35589420/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Google Mid Atlantic States and you get this:



I dont consider PA the mid-Atlantic.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 21, 2016)

PA is the Middle East.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2016)

PA ski and ride folks refer to their areas as MASH.  Mid-Atlantic Ski Hell.   

Western PA = Midwest.  Eastern PA = Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What the hell did I start?


The hell of MASH (Mid-Atlantic Ski Hell)


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't believe I am actually chiming in on this subject....

People (& media outlets) are confusing/mixing up the type of storm with the location of the storm.  The STORM is a "Northeaster", meaning the prevailing wind direction will be coming form Northeast, and implies nothing about the location of the storm.   Now lets shut this thread down, because no one in the Northeast will benefit from this major "Northeast Storm".


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 21, 2016)

Ha NY Mid Atlantic ?


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 21, 2016)

I consider the "Northeast" to mean New England and New York.  You might argue whether or not New Jersey should be included in "Northeast" or "Mid Atlantic", but nothing else even remotely qualifies.

And lol at Virgina being considered the Northeast.


----------



## crank (Jan 21, 2016)

Between this thread and the central VT vs souther VT thread one might think this was an argumentative geography forum, rather than an argumentative ski forum.

Reminds me of an old joke:

An old codger sitting on his front porch in New hampshire is watching a couple of surveyors working in the road and asks what they are doing.  " well it turns out the state line was actually wrong and your property is in Maine, not New Hampshire."
Old codger. "Good, I couldn't stand another New hampshire winter."


And since when ain't Ny and CT in the northeast?


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What the hell did I start?



I always thought Pennsyltucky was a southern state since it has Philadelphia in the east, Pittsburgh in the west and Alabama in the middle. West Virginny is a whole different geographical location. They're from another planet.

whole buncha pickups gonna be in the ditch this weekend, I reckon.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> whole buncha pickups gonna be in the ditch this weekend, I reckon.



"Hold my beer and watch this... "


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2016)

is it snowing yet?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Ha NY Mid Atlantic ?



NY, NJ, PA are Northeast.  That stuff to the north and east is New England.  Calling Virginia the Northeast is a massive geography fail.



Krikaya said:


> I always thought Pennsyltucky was a southern state since it has Philadelphia in the east, Pittsburgh in the west and Alabama in the middle.



I'd much rather live in Pennsyltucky than in Pittsburgh or Philadelphia.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 21, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> is it snowing yet?



Not here. An not for the foreseeable future.


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Calling Virginia the Northeast is a massive geography fail.


Calling anything south of the Mason Dixon Line the Northeast is also a history fail.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 21, 2016)

x-post from the weather forum....

Consider this:
Areas near Washington DC may pick up 24"+ (35" if you believe the clown shoes totals predicted by the NAM) of snow from this storm. Burke Mtn in northern Vermont is reporting a *total *snowfall of 31" for the year so far! :???:

What is the deal with all of the south running major snow storms in recent years. Last year we were tortured by ridiculous snowfalls in southern New England while living in an ice box up here in the north with barely enough snow to bother wearing snowshoes. WTH!!!!!


----------



## makimono (Jan 21, 2016)

While we're doing all this redistricting can we kick Connecticut out of New England?...lump it in with New York and New Jersey in the "Mid-Atlantic"


----------



## Whitey (Jan 21, 2016)

makimono said:


> While we're doing all this redistricting can we kick Connecticut out of New England?...lump it in with New York and New Jersey in the "Mid-Atlantic"



I'm voting for that!    Just don't tell me that is another one of Trump's platforms.    I already have to vote for him because he going to deport all of the snowboarders.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 21, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> I always thought Pennsyltucky was a southern state since it has Philadelphia in the east, Pittsburgh in the west and Alabama in the middle. West Virginny is a whole different geographical location. They're from another planet.
> 
> whole buncha pickups gonna be in the ditch this weekend, I reckon.



WOW - Not sure how to take that!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

trackbiker said:


> Calling anything south of the Mason Dixon Line the Northeast is also a history fail.



Fun fact:  There are still a bunch of existing Mason-Dixon stones.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Fun fact:  There are still a bunch of existing Mason-Dixon stones.



That's cool.  But it's not the most interesting thing in this picture.  Is that a buffalo in the background?  Wolly Mammoth?  and what the heck is over on the right??? Predator?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2016)

Obviously a Woolly Mammoth preserve and that's a WM statue on the right


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Scruffy (Jan 21, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> That's cool.  But it's not the most interesting thing in this picture.  Is that a buffalo in the background?  Wolly Mammoth?  and what the heck is over on the right??? Predator?



Looks like a huge rolled bale of hay that under it's own weight went oblong.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Obviously a Woolly Mammoth preserve and that's a WM statue on the right



Yup it is hiding!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Looks like a huge rolled bale of hay that under it's own weight went oblong.



This.  Definitely a hay bail.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This.  Definitely a hay bail.



The wooly mammoth statue is behind the sunflowers!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought it was Mr. Snuffleupagus.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

Speaking of major Northeast storm, based on the NAM run that's about to finish I imagine your CT and MA news are going to go ape****.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2016)

You'll know in < 1 hour whether that's just the NAM being ridiculous as per usual or if CT really is going to get buried.  

Personally, I cant imagine that map is legit, but the undeniable northern bump is good for the Poconos, NYC, and all of NJ.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 21, 2016)

Former West Virginia resident here.  WV defies any arbitrary geographical broad stroke. 

Seceded from Virginia in order to stay a part of the Union during the war that has given us the North/South dichotomy of the last 150+ years.  That makes them Northern.

People constantly want to lump them in with the "mid Atlantic" states although they are landlocked and have no Atlantic coastline.  

Hard to call them eastern when the word west is right in their name.

Appalachia?  Well, we got them thar mountains up here too.  Even in New Jersey and Connecticut!

Thank you for letting me contribute to the general confusion and frustration in this very important thread.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 21, 2016)

I would almost classify snj as mid atlantic and c/n nj part of the northeast.. The difference in snowfall goes up a good amount starting in monmouth county. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Jan 22, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> I would almost classify snj as mid atlantic and c/n nj part of the northeast.. The difference in snowfall goes up a good amount starting in monmouth county.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I agree with this distinction. I guess the increase in snowfall is all relative. You see the same relative increase moving inland in New England.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Fun fact:  There are still a bunch of existing Mason-Dixon stones.



My former company was involved with surveying all of the remaining Mason-Dixon Markers.  Most of them still exist. Pretty cool.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2016)

open snow saying 30" for snowshoe. it's on my max pass and is 8 hours away. but those roads are sketchy as hell and will be terrible this weekend. going to smuggs.


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> open snow saying 30" for snowshoe. it's on my max pass and is 8 hours away. but those roads are sketchy as hell and will be terrible this weekend. going to smuggs.



Oh come on. Who doesn't want to drive eight hours to West "By God" Virginia for some powder and see these people?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2016)

i went to snowshoe once (i went to college in dc). it was a beautiful drive in the daylight coming in. it was a terrifying drive in the darkness heading out, getting lost, almost running out of gas, and having to stop and ask for directions. deliverance style shit.


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 22, 2016)

mbedle said:


> WOW - Not sure how to take that!



Rule #1 Don't take anything I say seriously
Rule #2 Southerners can't drive when it snows
Rule #3 There is no rule #3
Rule #4 Yoga pants MUST have a weight limit
Rule #5 When I'm bored, I send a text to a random # saying, "I hid the body... now what?"
Rule #6 Life is short, smile while you still have teeth
Rule #7 If I could turn sarcasm and snark into a paying job I could be employed for infinity


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i went to snowshoe once (i went to college in dc). it was a beautiful drive in the daylight coming in. it was a terrifying drive in the darkness heading out, getting lost, almost running out of gas, and *having to stop and ask for directions. deliverance style shit.*



Is it really that bad?   Looks like beautiful country, property and houses are cheap, they do have skiing, taxes are low..... seems like WV has a lot going for it, but not if the folks are akin to The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 22, 2016)

They're saying 12" to 20" for me in northwest Jersey, 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.  Should be some good skiing for me Sunday.  I think tomorrow I'll be busy shoveling and burning a lot of calories.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 23, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> Rule #1 Don't take anything I say seriously
> Rule #2 Southerners can't drive when it snows
> Rule #3 There is no rule #3
> Rule #4 Yoga pants MUST have a weight limit
> ...



Love that....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2016)

ERJ-145CA said:


> They're saying 12" to 20" for me in northwest Jersey, 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.  Should be some good skiing for me Sunday.  I think tomorrow I'll be busy shoveling and burning a lot of calories.



I'm in the 18" to 24" range that some mets are now CYA'ing as "possible 30" in spots", so hopefully I'll be able to GET to the Poconos tomorrow.


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2016)

Surprise, surprise. It's snowing outside my window! (Northen Westchester) 

Not much on the ground yet but coming down pretty thick


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2016)

About a foot as of 2 PM.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 23, 2016)

Wish this one tracked further north. This storm is just going to dump snow on people who will complain about it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Wish this one tracked further north. *This storm is just going to dump snow on people who will complain about it.*



That happens when/wherever it snows.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty frustrating storm. Beautiful bluebird day but scratchy skiing at smuggs today. Looks like a miss even for the Catskills


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 23, 2016)

The snow conditions are great.... In central park (nyc)..... 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 23, 2016)

Who is at Blue Mountain, the True Mountain, tomorrow?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2016)

At my house which is 10 minutes from Mountain Creek it's done snowing and we got 21" of light fluffy powder.  I'm looking forward to taking the kids to Mt. Peter tomorrow morning.


----------



## lerops (Jan 23, 2016)

Would Mt Creek be really crowded tomorrow? And would they groom everything?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2016)

It might be crowded,  it normally is on the weekend but the New Yorkers might not be able to get out of the city so it might not be too bad.  They might groom everything but they'll occasionally leave a trail or two ungroomed when conditions allow.


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, I haven't been to Mt Creek for quite a few years after a string of bad experience. So I have no idea whether they groom all the powder away. I suspect they do. Reason being they tend to get big crowd on normal weekends. They simply can't afford not to groom everything. 

There's a chance the crowd doesn't materialize due to road condition. But I don't feel like gambling with them just yet. Not until I hear enough positive comments, which I haven't still.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 24, 2016)

abc said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't been to Mt Creek for quite a few years after a string of bad experience. So I have no idea whether they groom all the powder away. I suspect they do. Reason being they tend to get big crowd on normal weekends. They simply can't afford not to groom everything.
> 
> There's a chance the crowd doesn't materialize due to road condition. But I don't feel like gambling with them just yet. Not until I hear enough positive comments, which I haven't still.



Website says they are leaving 1 whole trail ungroomed today....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2016)

Generational storm and they leave only one trail ungroomed?  

Wachusett screwed me like that about five years ago. Never been back


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> Rule #1 Don't take anything I say seriously
> Rule #2 Southerners can't drive when it snows
> Rule #3 There is no rule #3
> Rule #4 Yoga pants MUST have a weight limit
> ...



+1 on #4


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Website says they are leaving 1 whole trail ungroomed today....


Wow glad I decided to skip mountain Creek 45 miles from my house for Platty.. Midweek mountain Creek is better with ungrommed trails after sniw falls in recent years that I been their.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> That happens when/wherever it snows.



I have to say, people in VT seem to embrace it. It's cool to hear the DJ's on the radio talking about snow coming and actually getting excited about it. 

I'm sure when I watch the AM news in the flatlands tomorrow, it'll be a moan and groan fest about the snow, parking bans and "Hey weather dude, how long until spring?"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2016)

Glenn said:


> I have to say, people in VT seem to embrace it.



The average Vermonter does not want a **** ton of snow.  Relatively few Vermonters ski or snowboard, and most that dont are sick of the snow in a typical year after a while.  The average person bitched about snow when I lived up in Vermont just as much as the average person when I lived in NYC, or the average person here in New Jersey.  You're probably encountering the people in the resort towns you frequent, who are likely skiers/boarders, and/or who's livelihood is dependent on snowfall.  But the average local from Fletcher or Hardwick generally isn't getting amped-up and jazzed for the 15" storm on March 20th.  This is what makes us "special", we cant get enough snow.  At 30" (officially) yesterday, I was sad when the snow stopped falling at 11pm last night.   Come back friend!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2016)

in case not posted before.


----------



## jimk (Jan 25, 2016)

Mid-Atlantic, schmid-atlantic - IT'S ALL  SNOW

Timberline, WV 1/24/16:







PS:  Hey, I got four Sugarloafs above my avatar now:beer:  Hope you guys have fun up there!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2016)

nice dude. i was considering snowshoe on my max pass but couldnt justify 8+ hours of driving into the heart of the storm. that looks sick.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> in case not posted before.



I love this!


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> in case not posted before.



This has gone viral!  Very cool!


----------

